# Briggs and Stratton Carburetor adjustment



## lsjlemj (Jul 15, 2011)

Carburetor Adjustment... How do I adjust carburetor for briggs and straton cast iron bore 11hp engine, model...253707, type...0206-01, code...86032411


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.Here is a link to the repair manual for your engine,Section 3 has all the carb information.Hope this helps.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri... Single Cylinder L-Head BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf


----------



## lsjlemj (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the website, it was fantastic, just what I needed, I cant' thank you enough:thumbsup:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Your Welcome,good luck with the repairs.:thumbsup:


----------

